

On the iTunes Store, 4 of the Top 25 free apps are from Google. - ForFreedom


======
dhruvmittal
On the Google Play Store, 0 of the Top 25 free apps are from Apple.

Does this matter? Not really. It's rather asymmetrical. But it is a fact, much
like your statement.

------
seiji
Are you implying that's too many or too few? Or are you just stating facts
about the world? Can I join in?

The red-tailed sportive lemur (Lepilemur ruficaudatus), or red-tailed weasel
lemur, is native to Madagascar like all lemurs.

